# 50th North Jersey Bottle Collector's Show Approaching!



## Alex Prizgintas (Oct 28, 2019)

A reminder that on Sunday, November 10th, the North Jersey Antique Bottle Collector's Association will be holding their 50th Anniversary Show and Sale in Pompton Lakes, NJ! This is a magnificent show with a manageable size and a large selection of all kinds of glassware ranging from flasks, bitters, sodas, milk bottles, insulators, inks, and general ephemera. To make it even more special, the show is offering FREE ADMISSION! Don't miss this excellent opportunity to find that special bottle; see the flyer for contact information.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2020)

Missed 2019 show. I hope to be at the 2020 one. Will it be at the same venue?


----------

